# Elektronikas forums >  jautajums par aizdedzes statoru

## sequenze

taatad , man vajag nomainiit/partiit to spoli, ko var redzeet attelaa iekausetu taja pildijumaa. Mans jautajums ir saads- kas tas pa pildijumu, un vai ir iespejams smuki vinu dabut araa, netraumejot taja esosaas komponentes ?

p.s caur to pildijumu var redzeet ka katra spoles galaa ir skruuves ar + galvinu, takaa drosi vien vinu vares noskruveet no taa "pakava"




ja nu kadam intresee kas tas ir , tad ta ir moto aizdedze "selettra" . aizdedzei pirms kada laika pazuda/palika loti vaaja dzirktele , tapec panemu no drauga tadu pasu aizdedzi, pieliku vina statoru savai indukcijas spolei un secinaju ka pie vainas ir mans stators.

----------


## guguce

Ja tā masa ir mīksta, tad vari urbināt laukā   ::  
Bet vai varēs izjaukt - nezinu: 
http://www.electrexworld.co.uk/c83-i...il-3414-0.html

----------


## sequenze

taa massa ir cieta

----------


## Tārps

Process ilgstošs - sildīt ar fēnu ,tā ap 130 grādiem un pamazām urbināt, atkal sildīt un atkal urbināt. Uzsildot, masa paliks nedaudz irdena, bet tikai uz īsu brīdi.

----------


## heinrx

ja tikai plasmasas kopuss nesāks deformēties ilgstoši karsējot  ::

----------


## ivog

A viņš super deficīts vai kā?

----------


## kaspich

es, varbuut, neko nerubiiju no moto aizdedzes, bet - ja shii taisa dzirskteles spani, tad pats neko tur nepaartiisi.
rezultaats buus veel suudiigaaks. caursitiis pie pirmaas iespeejas.

----------


## Didzis

Jāpiekrīt kaspich , diez vai pats varēsi kvalitatīvi pārtīt spoli. Es vispār domāju, ka sple nav vainīga. Tur iekšā jābūt elektroniskam komutātoram un visdrīzak tas nobeidzies. Vieglāk jaunu aizdedzi uztaisīt, nekā rubināt ārā visu to hreņņu. A, vai tad jauna aizdedze baigais deficīts ?

----------


## moa

Nekādu dzirksteli netaisa, tā ražo špani priekš aizdedzes sistēmas, cik nu tur redzams.
Vidū drošvien rotē magnēts uz kloķenes un dragā ārā maiņstrāvu.
Tur ir cik vadu štekerim, 2 vai 3?
Katrā ziņā HV tinums tur točna nav.
Ja tās skrūves ir redzamas ar galviņām caur to epoksīdu, sākumā tās ir jāatskrūvē.
Izurb līdz ar, parubini, atskrūvē. Tikai pēc tam ir jēga mēģināt izdabūt laukā.
Es gan sākumā ieteiktu pavārīt, padeformēt nedaudz (atlips no tās plastmasas) un tāda pamīkstai plastmasai arī vilkt laukā, epoksīds joprojām vārošā ūdenī būs ciets, taču plastmasa paliks varbūt mīksta. Ar fēnu uz urrā labāk nesteidzies.

----------


## kaspich

moa, ok, nerubii. tak padomaa.
paskati vijumu skaitu tai spolei, vada diametru.
vot, driiz par katru Tavu postu buus skaidrs to nelasot  ::

----------


## moa

Kur tur redzi diametru?
Tas, ko tur redzu, tā ir izolējošā kārta pāri un tikai tai spīd cauri kaut kas, ja spīd vispār  ::

----------


## kaspich

ja neredzi diametru, ja neredzi vadu, ja nesaproti funkcionalitaati - neraksti dumumu  ::

----------


## tornislv

::  Kaspich, neredzi, te ir lielāki speci savākušies.
moa, tikai viens jautājums, lasot ģeniālos jaunatklājumus iekšdedzes dzinēju uzbūvē - Tu zini, kas ar Dīzeli notika?

----------


## moa

Kāda man daļa gar Dīzeli?  ::  Džinsus sadomāja ražot laikam, ha ha.
Par tēmu turpinot, pagaidīšu topikstarteri un tad jau tālak rdezēsim.

----------


## kaspich

domaa, ka 2 gab. nejeegas = viens sajeega?  :: 
es gan teiktu, ka 2gab. bejeegas = 2X vairak dumuma  ::

----------


## next

Tas viss aiz tam ka onkuljiem atminjas  par mopeedu "Riiga" liek domaat ka gan jau taapat taa lieta arii shodien darbojas.  :: 
Iisteniibaa tas ir induktiivais deveejs ar zemsprieguma spoli kuru paartiit ir pilniigi reaali.
Bet labaak nopirkt jaunu.

----------


## gun4a1

izmet tak to s**u ara, noperc wnk jaunu, ietaupisi gan naudu uin krenkus ka pasma nekas nav sanacis

----------


## kaspich

next, skatos, arii Tu fisku rubii.
luugtum, sheemu, ar paskaidrojumu, kas ir shii 'zemsprieguma' spole.
un man ir fundamentaals jautaajums - KAS TAI notika?
jo, ja buutu paaraavums [pienjemsim], aizdedzes nebuutu VISPAAR. pareizi?
ja taa ir 'zemsprieguma' - kas veel vareeja notik epoksiidaa ielietai spolei? KAS?

gabariitu redzi? kaadu induktiivo deveeju esi redzeejis?

----------


## moa

Kādu tur shēmu vēl, spole kurai vidū serdē mainās magnētiskais lauks.
Es neapgalvošu, taču pa manam tas ir kā maiņstrāvas ģenerators tikai, lai var aķīti uzlādēt un nodrošināt aizdedzi jau uz patiešām indukcijas spoli dzirkstelei.
Kas ar to spoli var notikt, ja tā epoksīdā ir?  ::  
Var notikt:
a) slikts kontakts kādā no galiem vai pat tinumam kur vidū var būt. 
b) veidot daļēji īsslēgtu tinumu un tādējādi sēdināt visu padarīšanu.
Un tas nekas, ka epoksīdā ir. Epoksīds tikai nodrošina mehānisku noturību no ārienes un hermētiskumu.
Tāpēc es jautāju par to, cik kontakti štekerim - ir papildu devējs momentam vai vienkārši fiksē sinusa nuli un pēc tā vadās par aizdedzes momentu, ko var paregulēt pašu spoli piegrozot.
EDIT: Tikko paskatījos topiku no jauna, ja konstrukcija ir kā otrajā postā tā bilde linkā, izņēmt tā vienkārši nesanāks tad...

----------


## kaspich

moa, iemaacies elektronikas pamatus! pashus pamatus!
apskati arii otrajaa bildee vijumu skaitu un vada diametru.
pat, ja NEKO nerubii, izlasi kita NOSAUKUMU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moa

Nu tad jau sāc pamatot pats tagad



> iemaacies elektronikas pamatus! pashus pamatus!


 konkreti un par katru sīkumu.



> apskati arii otrajaa bildee vijumu skaitu un vada diametru.


 Konstrukcija jau nenosaka vijumu skaitu, derētu smalkāk par šo.



> pat, ja NEKO nerubii, izlasi kita NOSAUKUMU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Un...?

Kā jau rakstīju agrāk, auglīga diskusija var sanākt tikai tad, ja te piedalīsies pats topika autors.
Es kamēr nezinu pārējās nianses, diskutēt ir bezjēdzīgi, lai gan ar Tevi jau nemaz nav vērts arī, cik redzu.

----------


## next

> Es kamēr nezinu pārējās nianses, diskutēt ir bezjēdzīgi, lai gan ar Tevi jau nemaz nav vērts arī, cik redzu.


 Tu redzi ka nav veerts, bet tomeer turpini to dariit.
Trolli nevajag barot, trolli vajag ignoreet.

----------


## kaspich

::  ja trollis biju domaats es, tad.. es ieteiktu kaadu niknaaku nosaukumu, jo trollis jau taads labsirdiiKs kustonis, bet es - kas zin, kaadaa tumshaakaa stuurii veel iebaaziishu gurkji kaadam dibenaa..  :: 
vienigais, par ko iemineeshos.
es nezinu preciizus taada mopeeda pateereetaajus, bet nu.. lukturis vinjam ir? ir. cik varetu teeret taads lukturis? paaris A buus.
un tagad paskatam bildes. vai tas 0.1..0.2mm vadinjsh speej nodroshinaat kaut paaris A slodzee? un veeel 'paladeet akji', kaa viens no speciem izteicaas..
man skjiet, ka nee.

----------


## JDat

Offtopic:




> ja trollis biju domaats es, tad.. es ieteiktu kaadu niknaaku nosaukumu, jo trollis jau taads labsirdiiKs kustonis, bet es - kas zin, kaadaa tumshaakaa stuurii veel iebaaziishu gurkji kaadam dibenaa..


 Nē, Tu neesi trolli. Tu esi Tasmānijas Velns.  ::

----------


## Tārps

Veči, atdziestiet ! Laiki mainījušies, spoles vairs nav tādas, kā vecajiem Rīgas mopēdiem. Tagad ir citas sveces un citas spoles. Ar tagadējo dzirksteli vairs 
"zirgu nenositīsi". Sākoties siltajam laikam, vairākus moto ģeneratorus atdzīvināju. Pat krosa mocim bija tikai  0,20 mm resns vads spolē, kas baroja aizdedzes bloku dzirkstelei un 0,31 paša bloka barošanai. Nu par vijumu skaita trūkumu gan nevarēja sūdzēties. Rīgas mopēdiem savukārt, spole bija 0,50 mm vada ar pusotra simta vijumiem.
   Tas jautājums par 1 , 2 vai 3 izvadiem gan varētu būt vietā. Daudzos gadījumos šīs spoles satur 2 tinumus ar kopīgu zemētu (pie korpusa) viduspunktu, kuram ir tendence tikt vaļā no tā punktmetinājuma uz korpusu. Tad arī tā strāva varētu būt stipri maza, jo masu sagrābsta caur otru tinumu.

----------


## sequenze

taatad sodeien tika izknibinata ta spole araa, dabuju arii notiit tinumus nost, leja caur plastmasas izolatoru bija izsists melns caurums liidz serdei.

viss tas cik man zinams notrika tadel , ka stradajosam motoram tika norauts svecvads , un rotors turpinaja griezties kadu briidi ,lidz ar to spolee sakrajaas ietiekam liela strava lai nosvlilinatu spoli.

vads uz spoles bija ~0,15-0,25mm, tinumu sakaitu gan nerekinaju.

p.s galvenais ka dzirktele vel bija , tikai loti vaaja, un spoles pretestiba samazinajaas uz ~80omiem(normali jabut ~110). kaa tas izskaidrojams ?

tiks pasutits jauns stators, bet no sii statora spoles tiks uztaisiita spole ar resnakiem vadiem gaismaam,ko pieliksu jaunajam statoram. meginasu iegut vismaz 8watus lai varetu uzlikt preiksa un aizmugure paris LED spuldzes

----------


## sequenze

> ja trollis biju domaats es, tad.. es ieteiktu kaadu niknaaku nosaukumu, jo trollis jau taads labsirdiiKs kustonis, bet es - kas zin, kaadaa tumshaakaa stuurii veel iebaaziishu gurkji kaadam dibenaa.. 
> vienigais, par ko iemineeshos.
> es nezinu preciizus taada mopeeda pateereetaajus, bet nu.. lukturis vinjam ir? ir. cik varetu teeret taads lukturis? paaris A buus.
> un tagad paskatam bildes. vai tas 0.1..0.2mm vadinjsh speej nodroshinaat kaut paaris A slodzee? un veeel 'paladeet akji', kaa viens no speciem izteicaas..
> man skjiet, ka nee.


 konketaa aizdedze nerazo stravu ne prieks lampaam , ne prieks kaa cita, tikai dzirksteli. sis stators ar 2 kontaktiem sledzas pie CDI

----------


## kaspich

es saprotu, ka moa, next, un kas te veel.. var atspaardiities  :: 

domaaju, ka pretestiiba taada arii bija saakumaa. vnk deelj taa, ka Tu noraavi vadu no sveces, strauji pieauga spriegums sekundarajaa tinumaa, kas caursita izolaacijas materiaalu [vada izolaacija, karkass, u.t.t.].
logjisks iznaakums shaja situaacijaa. nekad nemeegjini taadu dumiibu atkartot!

----------


## sequenze

> es saprotu, ka moa, next, un kas te veel.. var atspaardiities 
> 
> domaaju, ka pretestiiba taada arii bija saakumaa. vnk deelj taa, ka Tu noraavi vadu no sveces, strauji pieauga spriegums sekundarajaa tinumaa, kas caursita izolaacijas materiaalu [vada izolaacija, karkass, u.t.t.].
> logjisks iznaakums shaja situaacijaa. nekad nemeegjini taadu dumiibu atkartot!


 tad varbuut megina ietaupiit tos 50ls un pasam partiit ? 

ja es nezinu vijumu skaitu , bet dabonu tadu pasu vadu , tad tiit kamer bus tada pretestiiba kada bija ieprieks ?

----------


## kaspich

nee, pasham nekas nesanaaks.
taa spole peec iespeejas ir tiita 'rinda virs rindas', pats taa neuztiisi. peec tam spole vakumaa ielieta tajaa epolksiidaa.
turklaat, tagad karkass ir izdemoleets. apdegushaas vietas ir jaamputee.
nu jau vairs neko. tikai jaunu vietaa..

----------


## sequenze

> nee, pasham nekas nesanaaks.
> taa spole peec iespeejas ir tiita 'rinda virs rindas', pats taa neuztiisi. peec tam spole vakumaa ielieta tajaa epolksiidaa.
> turklaat, tagad karkass ir izdemoleets. apdegushaas vietas ir jaamputee.
> nu jau vairs neko. tikai jaunu vietaa..


 paskaties vienus no pirmajiem komentariem, tur bija bilde ar tada pasa principa statoru, bet tur spole nav aplieta ar epoksidu, bet tikai izoleta .
serde ir 4kantiga, karkasu es varetu piemekleet , un manuprat uz 4kantiga karkasa uztiit rindu virs rindas butu daudz vieglak neka uz apala.

bet tagad gribu pajautaat ka lai nomera to vadu , vai aiziet vienkarsi uz elfas veikalu un iedot paraugu ? 

tad vel jautajums ar pasu tiisanu , pec katras rindas ir jaalako , vai beigas uzliet pa virsu epoksidu ? Un ja es nezinu cik garu vadu jatin, tad tiit lidz spole sasniedz to pretestibu kadai ir jabut sadiem statoriem(tada gadijumaa ja sanaks samera precizi vienu rindu virs otras uztiit) ?

laiks lai pameginatu so visu pasakumu man ir pietiekami, taka varbut kads var uzrakstiit iisu 'how to' pamacibu ka to izdarit, ko nedariit utt.

----------


## next

Vadu var uztiit uz ziimulja, vijums pie vijuma, ar biidmeeru nomeeriit un izdaliit ar vijumu skaitu.
Ja zinaams diametrs un pretestiiba tad vareesi izreekjinaat vada garumu un piemest aptuveno spoles vijumu skaitu.
Nedomaaju ka tur milzu precizitaate vajadziiga.
Izolaacija starp spoles slaanjiem apmeeram taada kaa tiikla transformatora primaarajam tinumam, epoksiidaa (vai ko tauta ieteiks) ieliet no aarpuses lai mitrums klaat netiek.
Iepostee bildes kaa tas verkjis tagad izjaukts izskataas, noteikti dabuusi ieteikumus kaa labaak tiit vai kam tiishanu uzticeet.

----------


## kaspich

nekaadu probleemu. 50 LVL par padomiem un paliidziibu [caur internetu].
bet, vari, protams, uztceeties cilveekiem, kas pat nerubiija [un noliedza aciimredzamo, kad ar pirkstu tika iebakstiits un izskaidrots], bet tagad ir gatavi jau maaciit, kas un kaa jaatin  ::   ::   :: 

kaapeec esmu ljaunais un lomiju? taapeec, ka zb pokemoni bez elementaaram priekszinaashanaam, kas remontee ampus, tin augstsprieguma lietas, u.t.t.
tur NEKAS Tevnesanaaks. piemini manus vaardus.

----------


## Tārps

Acīm redzams, ka šeit darbojas nemirstīgais princips "lamaķ ņe stroiķ". Ātrie demontāžas darbi ir radījuši ilgus un garus montāžas darbus. Reāli - viss ir  
sa...sts ! Tik daudz jau nu vajadzēja saprast, ka ir runa par spoli, un nevis par kvēlspirāli. Spolei ir svarīgi tieši vijumi, un nevis vada garums. Tā pretestība parasti tiek dota tā apmēram, lai orientētos par bojājumiem, kā šinī gadījumā. Automāts tīs citādi, ar rokām citādi u.t.t., bet EDS inducēsies atkarībā no vijumu skaita , un tikai pie ļoti tieva un gara vada ir vērā ņemama vada aktīvā pretestība. Tā ka vajadzēja skaitīt vijumus, un tīts pa kārtām, lai vienkārši to vijumu skaitu varētu tai telpā ietīt.
  Protams, starp vijumu kārtām ir vēlams lietot laku, bet tas tikai dēļ to, lai vijumi nekustētos un nenoberztu lakas izolāciju. Beigu procesā, lejot ar epoksīdiem, vajag pirms tam to spoli uzsildīt . Nu apmēram uz 50-70 grādiem, tad epoksīds arī kļūs kā ūdens un salīdīs visur kur vajag.

----------


## next

> Acīm redzams, ka šeit darbojas nemirstīgais princips "lamaķ ņe stroiķ". Ātrie demontāžas darbi ir radījuši ilgus un garus montāžas darbus. Reāli - viss ir  
> sa...sts !


 Netaisi tragjeediju uz liidzenas vietas, kas notiks ja uztiis par 20% vairaak vai mazaak?
Noteikt vajadziigo vijumu skaitu pavisam vienkaarshi - uztiit piemeeram 100 vijumus, piesleegt oscilograafu un saliidzinaat EDS ar orgjinaalo statoru.

----------


## moa

Pirmkārt, nekas, ļauns nenotiks.
Otrkārt polgons eksperimentiem ir  vaļā, ar epoksīdu piedzīt telpu vispār vajag tikai pēc pieņemamiem rezultātiem.
Inženierus, sološus grūst gurķi pakaļā vajag ignorēt, tas ir(interneta ņaudiens kverplim) nepieņemami, viņi tā pat neko citu nespēs jomā, kurā tikai dzen teoriju.
Ja jau jauna ierīces iegāde maksā ap 50 Ls, tik vienkāršu tinumu ir verts pārtīt pašam.
Lai Tev izdodas to paveikt  ::

----------


## Tārps

Ja tas viss būtu tik vienkārši !  Parēķiniet paši - 20 % no teiksim 12 V.  Vai arī  0,20 mm vada vietā ņemt 0,31 mm vadu.
  Šie padomi sāk atgādināt nemirstīgos principus "saiģot i aboiģotsa", kurus dod cilvēki, kuri savā mūžā nevienu spoli vēl nav uztinuši.

----------


## sequenze

uz statora ir viena spole, pectam tiek pieslegts cdi kur jau ieksa ir indukcijas spole, to nevar sabojaat , ja teiksim uztin pa resnu vadu, tad stravas stiprums bus lielaaks utt ?
ja es aiznesisu uz radiotehnikas veikalu to notiito vadu , vini tur vares uz vietas nomerit un iedot pareizo ?

----------


## moa

Man īstenībā ir grūti iedomātieies situāciju, kad vari to visu sa##st, tikai dēļ kā tādā, kā vijumu skaits, tinot to visu lēnām un pieklājīgi, ja zināms ir vada resnums. 
Tev tur ir kajau raksti pats , viena spole, kur ir problēma to normāli uztīt?
 Kaspich ir dīvains kakls un uz viņa komentiem protams šoreiz vērst ūzmanību jēga nav, tā pat būs tikai debīla diršana, ka nekas jau nesanaks(teorija pis aubē).
P.S. Un jā, [tārps] beidzamais koments arī bija tīri neko.
Kad  spole ir vaļā un tīt ir varianti, hujovākais ir apdirst, ne palīdzēt ko. Tas nu tā, ibio.

Uj jopčīk, palasot rītpusē jēkabiņš sažmiedzās bezmaz, heh.
Karoče tin, nemīz, kaspich aģin huj neko reālu nepateiks.
Kas attiecas uz spoles tīšanu, to var un mierīgi, kur nu vēl ar tāda resnuma vadu, mierīgi.
Es ļoti atvainojos, sadusmojos uz to ākstu vienu, tāpēc sarakstīju te auzās mazliet...

----------


## next

> uz statora ir viena spole, pectam tiek pieslegts cdi kur jau ieksa ir indukcijas spole, to nevar sabojaat , ja teiksim uztin pa resnu vadu, tad stravas stiprums bus lielaaks utt ?
> ja es aiznesisu uz radiotehnikas veikalu to notiito vadu , vini tur vares uz vietas nomerit un iedot pareizo ?


 Veikalniekiem vada diametru meeriit es neuzticeetu.

----------


## Tārps

Pēc minētā paņēmiena var patiešām diezgan precīzi nomērīt vada diametru [u]ar izolāciju -[u]laku, bet pērkot vienmēr runā par vada diametru bez lakas. Tad nu jāņem talkā tabulas, vai intuīcija, lai zinātu cik jānomet. Profi , kuriem ir mikrometrs, paņem mazu gabaliņu un ar šķiltavu nodedzina laku. Paliek pliks vara vads, kuru tad var precīzi no mērīt.

----------


## kaspich

tie, kam te viss skjiet vienakarshi: paskaidroshu [kaareteejo reizi], kaut jus to pelniijushi neesiet  :: 

taatad, spole veido U dzirkstelei, pareizi?
neaizmirstam, ka U, kaads nepiecieshams, lai caursistu gaisa spraugu, ir proporcionaals spiedienam. tb, pie kompresijas 10 baari - aptuveni 10X lielaaks kaa normaala gaisaa.
taatad: vismaz 5kV, ja gaisa sprauga svecee ir 0.5mm.
plus njemam visamz 50..100% rezervi. taatad, spolei jaaspej normaali caursis vismaz 10kV.
ejam taalaak - skatamies gabariitu tai spolei - LJOTI tuvu caursishanas izmeeram. tb, tikai ieleishana epoksiida, ja taa veikta VAKUUMA, ljoti korekta tiishana spees nodroshinaat rezultaatu.. tb to, ka necaursit spoli, bet dod dzirksteli svecee.
arii ta spole, kas nav epoksiida, ir lakota VKUUMAA. taapeec arii [lielaa meeraa] taa cena.

moa - hljupik, Tu palasi graamatinjas. Tu dzen TAADU dumumu, ka .. vnk shausmas lasiit. vnk pisec. piedod. ir skaidrs, ka Tev [sekmiigas, tehniski pareizas] pieredzes nav NEKAADAS. jo tad Tu kaut saprastu elementaaru lietu - Tu neesi radiits sjai sarezgjitajai jomai. elektronikai.
ja tie umnjiki speetu padomaat, vinji aizdomaatos - kaapeec gan tik fiksi caursita spoli, tikliidz vads bija nonjemts no sveces. NAV rezerves pret caursishanu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ak jaa, es kaadreiz shaadas taadas spoles esmu tinis, taapeec saku ar PILNU atbildiibu - beerni, neteereejiet laiku.

----------


## kaspich

> Man īstenībā ir grūti iedomātieies situāciju, kad vari to visu sa##st, tikai dēļ kā tādā, kā vijumu skaits, tinot to visu lēnām un pieklājīgi, ja zināms ir vada resnums. 
> Tev tur ir kajau raksti pats , viena spole, kur ir problēma to normāli uztīt?
>  Kaspich ir dīvains kakls un uz viņa komentiem protams šoreiz vērst ūzmanību jēga nav, tā pat būs tikai debīla diršana, ka nekas jau nesanaks(teorija pis aubē).
> P.S. Un jā, [tārps] beidzamais koments arī bija tīri neko.
> Kad  spole ir vaļā un tīt ir varianti, hujovākais ir apdirst, ne palīdzēt ko. Tas nu tā, ibio.
> 
> Uj jopčīk, palasot rītpusē jēkabiņš sažmiedzās bezmaz, heh.
> Karoče tin, nemīz, kaspich aģin huj neko reālu nepateiks.
> Kas attiecas uz spoles tīšanu, to var un mierīgi, kur nu vēl ar tāda resnuma vadu, mierīgi.
> Es ļoti atvainojos, sadusmojos uz to ākstu vienu, tāpēc sarakstīju te auzās mazliet...


  ::  klau, via tieshaam Tev pietiek nekaunibas turpinaat dziit dumumu peec taa, aka izgazies elementaaraas lietaas, stastot par basiem, kas sit atpakalj un citaam, 99 dumiibaam, ko te esi sarakstiijis?  ::   ::   :: 
foruma klauns..

----------


## next

> taatad, spole veido U dzirkstelei, pareizi?


 ignore mode off_
Nu nee tak, tev jau padsmit reizes tas ir pateikts.
Nereaals kretiinisms jau tresho dienu taadu tupumu demonstreet.
ignore mode on_

----------


## kaspich

pokemon, man ir pilniigi paraleelas Tavas modes  :: 
man ir pilnigi vienalga, vai peec shiis spoles ir suuda razrjadnjiks, vai razrjadnjiks, kas ar kaadu 1:10 paaugstinosho trafinju noslogots.
ja spolee izdeg apgabals/vieta, tad tas ir delj 1 iemesla: LOKIZLAADE. tb, CAURSITA izlolaaciju. shajaa gadiijumaa tieshaakais pieraadiijums - tas notika tad, kad spolei tika nonjemta slodze [nevis taa paarcepta deelj iissavienojuma, piemeeram].
un, ja juus, speci diskuteejiet, ka vada diametru nomeeriit, ir skaidrs - sajeegas par tur notieksho NAV ne mazaaakaas.
ir jaabuut iipashi aptaureetam, lai impulsa trafu, kurs RUUPNIECISKI izgatavots+piesuucinaats vakuumaa, meegjinaatu vnk 'uztiit'.. 
un tupuma kalngals ir tas, ka pat priekshaa pasakot - apgaismiiba nerodaas.. elektronikji, ibio..  ::

----------


## sequenze

taa izskataas pilna aizdedzes sisteema. sarkanaja kastee ir indukcijas spole un cdi sistema.

----------


## Isegrim

Sorry, netiku sekojis visai diskusijai. Kur šim motofigviņzinkam ir ģenerators (kaut kas taču bateriju lādē)? Ja tā spole ir devēja spole (garie stiprināšanas caurumi vajadzīgi tikai aizdedzes momenta iestatīšanai, savādāk tiem nebūtu nozīmes), ar partīšanu lielām problēmām nevajadzētu būt (Ir nācies tīt; ar apmēram tādu pašu vadu un tikpat pilnu karkasu, vijumus neskaitot. Desmit gadi pagājuši, un vēl nav nopuvis). Tās zemsprieguma spoles ielej kādā puņķī ne tik dēļ izolācijas, bet mehāniskās izturības pēc - tur taču pastāvīgi ir vibrācijas un temperatūras izmaiņas. Te būtu svarīgi noskaidrot cēloni, kas izsaucis spoles galu. Ja biji aizņēmies darbderīgu verķi, kāpēc neizpētīji, kam no tā jānāk ārā? Vai shēma tai aizdedzei tev ir?

----------


## Tārps

Paskatoties netā redzams, ka ar šo verķi problēmu netrūkst. Nu izražots mazs brāķītis kartingiem . Ir vieta, kur piedāvā statora sīkākus datus, bet jāreģistrējas forumā, bet ne jau man to vajag.
Nu cenas arī pieklājīgas no 70 - 90 $ vai  Eiropā kopā ar magnētu 230 EUR.

----------


## next

> man ir pilnigi vienalga, vai peec shiis spoles ir suuda razrjadnjiks, vai razrjadnjiks, kas ar kaadu 1:10 paaugstinosho trafinju noslogots.


 Iepostee kaadu auto_moto industrijaa izmantotu aizdedzes sheemu kur taadas lietas sastopamas,
Tad apspriediisim kaada tur kuraa vietaa izolaacija vajadziiga.

----------


## kaspich

next - prieks kam man ko posteet? Tu taapat visu zini..  :: 
reku, te mees arii redzam. un ir skaidrs, ka tajaa mazajaa kastele nav nekaada ne spole.
stators pilda 2 funkcijas: gan EDS razhotaajs, gan [to laizhot uz iiso] - arii augstsprieguma spoles funkciju.

un labi vien ir, ka choms neko nemeegjinaaja meeriit, jo tad buutu nosvilinaats testeris zilaam liesmaam  :: 
esmu redzeejis, kaads izskataas multimetrs peec taa, kad viens umnjiks discharge spuldzei U pameriija palaishanas briidii  :: 

vai arii peec shiis bildes visi ir gatavi ko pa vienakarsho paartiit?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nekad neesmu sēdējis uz skūtera/rollera jeb cūkas (manuprāt, tas nav veču braucamais), bet būtu interesanti uzzināt, kas tur "laiž uz īso". Puika būdams, gan braucu ar kartu, taču tajos laikos tur valdīja klasika - magneto un mehāniski kontakti + kondensators.

----------


## kaspich

nu, kaa es to saprotu.
shajaa mega sisteemaa nav vajadziigs nekaads akjis. tb, ja tas apparatus brauc, sisteema ir pashpietiekama.
taa saucamais stators ir AC gjenerators. pa vidu griezhaas magneets. spolee induceejas EDS. es teiktu - ar kartu: paarsimts V.
taalaak shis te EDS nonaak mazaajaa kastetlee, ko te sauc visaados sveshvaardos. tajaa ir vnk vadaams 'startera' tipa razrjadnjiks.
vadaams, iespeejams, caur mazu spoliiti [paaugstinosho trafinju] no holla deveeja/traniisha atsleegas.
briidii, kad holla deveeja [jeb, iespeejams, veel prastaak - kontaktinji] ierosina lokizlaadi tajaa razrjadnjikaa, caur staatora spoli saak plust I. briidii, kad U nokriitaas, I ir pieaugusi, lokizlaade beidzaas. spolee veidojas pretEDS, kura amplituuda desmitiem reizhu paasniedz sakotneeji induceto EDS. shis augstspriegums rada dzirksteli svecee.

----------


## M_J

Statorā nekāda augstsprieguma nav - maksimums daži simti voltu, atkarībā no tā kas atrodas sarkanajā kastītē kreisajā pusē. Bet sarkanajā kastītē kreisajā pusē atrodas aizdedzes spole un vai nu tranzistors ar elementāru vadību strāvas pārtraukšanai (tranzistoru aizdedze) vai arī tiristoru aizdedze, kas ir jau drusku sarežģītāks gadījums. Var gadīties, ka ir pat mikrokontrolieris visa tā pasākuma vadībai, ir "dringām" tādas lietas redzētas un pa retam remontētas.

----------


## kaspich

pilniigi nelogjiski.

luudzu, remontnjiki, atbildiet uz elementariem jautaajumiem>
1. ja ir atsevskjs stators ar EDS ap paarsimts voltiem, tad - tranja aizdedzei pretEDS buus 10..20 reizes lielaaks. kaa tiek vadita aizdedze, ja uz tranja kriit liidz 3kV?
2. ja mums ir paliela spole ar lielu EDS [simti voltu], kaapeec izmantot veel vienu spoli virknee? ja no shiis pashas var izcelt vajadziigo spriegumu?
3. ka izcelt ap 10kV  un kopeejo impulsa garumu vismaz kaadas 0.5ms [nepiecieshamu benziina aizdedzinaashanai] no tik mazas spoliites ka tajaa sarkanajaa kastitee?
4. ja mums ir 2 spoles, viena ar nesaliidzinaami lielaaku induktivitaati, tad lai tajaa [statoraa] nerastos pret EDS, tas ir atbilstoshi jaashuntee. kaa shi shunteeshana iespejama tik mazaa kastiitee un ar ko?
5. kadaa sakriibaa mirst nost statora spole pazuudot slodzei, nevis spole sarkanajaa kastiitee?
6. kaadaa sakaribaa no paarsimts V caursit liidz melnaam ogleem statora spoli, ja tur nav U izlecienu?
7. varbuut var ieteikt itaaljiem ieekonomeet un nelikt augstvoltiigu vadu no statora uz sarkano kastiiti?

mj, ja Tu esi remonteejis - sheeminju studijaa!  ::

----------


## next

> next - prieks kam man ko posteet? Tu taapat visu zini..


 Ko es zinu vai nezinu te nav nekaadas noziimes.
Tu shai topikaa daudz muljkjiibu esi sarakstiijis un ar apvainojumiem meetaajies.
Kaa tagad buus par bazaru atbildeet?

PS.Skaidrs ka cilveeks nevar paarzinaat visu, bet pirms citus maaciit vareeji vismaz CDI pagoogleet.

----------


## Tārps

Varētu būt līdzīga  šai shēmai

----------


## abergs

http://me-wserver.mecheng.strath.ac....d/magneto.html

----------


## sequenze

Kasich velreiz tev saku ka sarkanajaa kastiitee ir INDUKCIJAS SPOLE .
to pieraada tas ja tu askaties uz tadu pasu , tikai digitalo programmejamo selettru , kurai stators ir identisks sai analogajai selettrai, tikai digitalajai indukcejas spole nav salikta kopaa ar cdi, tapec pasaa statoraa noteikti nav HV spole
reku bilde



p.s Isegrim , ta aizdedze domata sacensibu/ielu huliganu aparaatiem, nekadu citu elektribu nerazo, tikai dzirkstelei.

----------


## sequenze

> http://me-wserver.mecheng.strath.ac....d/magneto.html


 selettrai ar magnetto tipa aizdedzi nekada sakara nav.

reku ka izskatas mans izjauktais stators. tikai spole, nekadu citu elementu tur nebija

----------


## kaspich

cilveeki miiljie.
vai juus lasiet, ko es rakstu?
galvenais, ko es gribu pateikt:
visi triis pedejie ziimeejumi apliecina: StATORS IR AIZDEDZES SPOLEs dalja. peec vinja ir paaugstinoshais trafs ar saliidznoshi NELIELU transformacijas koefu.
aizdedzes sleeda komutaacijas briidii UZ STATORA i Upeak vairaakos simtos, a to i virs 1kV [konkreetajam modelim].
un ta nav parasta 'spole', ko var kaut kaa uztiit. ja caursita ruupnieciski piesuucinaatu spoli, iesacejam tur NAV ko aakstiities!

p.s. tajaa peedeejaa bildee es redzu aizdedzes spoles. ir normaala izmeera suu^(*^(* [ar serdi], ir arii atbilstoshi vadi - parastie pirms un augstsprieguma peec spoles.
paraadiet man luudzu, kas ir tajaa [konkreetajaa] kastele. tad, iespeejams, taps skaidrs, KAAPEEC es uzdevu visus ieprieksheejos jautaajumus, uz juriem ATBILZHU NAV  ::

----------


## M_J

Kaspich! Tu zini kas ir tranzistoru aizdedze un kas ir tiristoru aizdedze ar ko taas atskiras un kaa taas darbojas? Par tranzistoru aizdedzi varbuut zini, par tiristoru - stipri shaubos. Konkreeti sheit ir tiristoru aizdedze. Netaisos te rakstiit romaanus, sameklee un izlasi pats, nebuus jaauzdod stulbi jautaajumi!

----------


## kaspich

kur nu man zinaat  :: 
cik Tev gadinju? domaaju, ka dziives posma, kameer Tevis veel nebija, es ar taadaam dumiibaam nodarbojos - CCCP drotiem kontaktu aizdedzes bija viena no pirmajaam lietaam, kas bija jaamaina.

puis, davai, neponto. vari KONKRETI paradiit - paraadi. nevari - pazuudi.
man imponee iesaceeji, aks te megjina kraaninjus staipiit.

kaadam pieleca - statora pret EDS tiek izmantots un Upeak ir krietni augstaaks par gjenereto? skjiet, ka nee.

cien. shii foruma speeciigaakie elektronkji - shajaas 3 detaljaas jums pashiem skjiet, ka esiet gana speciigi [atskjiriibaa no visaam paareejaam teemaam, kur sarezgjiitaaks pasaakums], tachu fail CEEELONI taa arii saprast nevariet..

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich! Tu zini kas ir tranzistoru aizdedze un kas ir tiristoru aizdedze ar ko taas atskiras un kaa taas darbojas? Par tranzistoru aizdedzi varbuut zini, par tiristoru - stipri shaubos. Konkreeti sheit ir tiristoru aizdedze. Netaisos te rakstiit romaanus, sameklee un izlasi pats, nebuus jaauzdod stulbi jautaajumi!


 iisi = fail. seedies, 2.

----------


## sequenze

sodien pameriju AC spriegumu uz statora kontakta pie 500rpm (griezu ar urbi) bija kkaut kur 50v (visa saslegta aizdedze dzirkteli ari padeva pie tadiem rpm) , rollerim tuksgaita ir pie 3000rpm un gals ir pie ~15000rpm
p.s tas ir stradaajoshajam statoram

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet taa tak NEDRIIKST meeriit, un taa arii NEKO nesameeriisi. vieniigais secinaajums - Upeak>50V. vai tas ir 250, vai 750, vai 1250V, NAV zinaams.

----------


## sequenze

aa un vel , nezinu vai svariga lieta, bet statoram tas "pakavs" kas ir apkart magnetam divas vietas ir neparklaats ar plastmasu originali, bet man tajas vietas ir vins nodilis jo bija atskruvejies stators paris reizes un rotors vinu saberza. aptuveni par 1-1,5mm talaak tajas vietaas vins ir no rotora nekaa orginaali. tas var kautko ietekmeet ?

bet tas jau bija pirms viss vel bija ejoss un tika norauts svecvads ejosam motoram

----------


## M_J

Nu ko, panesās beztēma? Atļāvos ar Tevi Kaspič komunicēt Tavā stilā. Bet ja pa punktiem:
Tu rakstīji "kur nu man zinaat" ar zemtekstu "es Kaspičs šeit esmu gudrākais", bet bet šoreiz sanāk, ka Tevis rakstītais jāuztver bez zemteksta, jo nu nezini taču, kā tās aizdedzes ir būvētas. Tavas teorijas par "razrjadņikiem" sarkanajā kastītē vien ir ko vērtas.
 Par gadiņiem - esmu par Tevi vecāks.
 Kas attiecas uz kontaktu aizdedzi PSRS automobiļos - esmu tajā laikā izmēģinājis dažādas konstrukcijas, 80-tajos gados katrā otrajā žurnālā "Radio" bija publicēta kāda aizdedze: tiristoru, tranzistoru, kombinētās. Tolaik PSRS automobiļiem problēma bija cita - neprecīzu mehānisko detaļu dēļ aizdedzes apsteidze bija katrā cilindrā savādāka un uzliekot jaudīgāku aizdedzi šī problēma nekādi netika atrisināta. Tiesa, auto kļuva vieglāk iedarbināms, it īpaši ar tiristoru aizdedzi, jo tai sprieguma augšanas ātrums sekundārajā ķēdē ir lielāks, kā kontaktu vai tranzistoru aizdedzei un dzirkstele paspēj pārlekt pirms vēl visa enerģija ir noplūdusi pa aizmestas sveces izolatoru. Mūsdienu automobiļos tiristoru aizdedzi praktiski vairs neizmanto (izņemot SAAB), bet mocīšos un skūteros gan.
 Un šeit mēs nonākam pie konkrētās aizdedzes. Tā ir tiristoru aizdedze. Kāpēc tāds secinājums? Ja tā būtu tranzistoru aizdedze statora tinums būtu no resna vada ar mazu vijumu skaitu, kaut vai tāpēc, lai pārtraucot strāvu sprieguma pīķis neizsistu tranzistoru. Tiristoru aizdedze darbojas savādāk. Statora tinumā inducētais EDS tiek izmantots, lai uzlādētu kondensatoru. Un šis kondensators ir jāuzlādē vismaz līdz 100V. Vajadzīgajā brīdī tiek atvērts tiristors un kondensators tiek izlādēts caur aizdedzes spoles primāro tinumu. Šajā brīdī sekundārajā ķēdē pārlec dzirkstele. Kā organizēt tiristora atvēršanu, no kurienes ņemt informāciju, kā to apstrādāt - tā ir konstruktora brīva izvēle. Var likt atsevišķu induktīvo, vai Holla devēju, var izmantot to pašu tinumu, kas lādē kondensatoru - ir redzēti dažādi varianti. Var likt mikrokontrolieri, kas rēķina aizdedzes momentu, var nelikt - kā konstruktoram labpatīkas. Bet stators NAV aizdedzes spoles sastāvdaļa.

----------


## kaspich

es gan Tava vietaa nelieliitos ar proporciju vecums/zinaashanas  :: 
ja par aizdedzeem - ne jau dU/dT bija/ir galvenais. ne velti bija tiristornieces/sistemas, kuraam taisiija papildus svaarstibveida obvesu, kas paildzinaaja kopeejo dzirksteles garumu.
veelies padiskuteet par ieksdedzes dzineeju elektronikas lietaam?  :: 

par Tavu versiju par tiristornieci.
1. neredzu tiiri fizisku vietu atbilstosha uzkraajosha C izvietoshanai
2. tas C ir arii jaauzlaadee. neredzu iespeju, kaa ar shaadu 2 polu/apgrieziens statoru to izdariit atbilstoshaa laikaa
3. tad tomeer ir jaapienjem, ka taas paaris ievietotas sheemas ir dumums - bet to tad juus, zinaatajai, savaa starpaa tieciet galaa
4. tad nekaadi netiek izskaidrots primaarais iemesls, kaa/kaapeec tiek nokauts stators, atvienojot slodzi

vechi, man man nekas nav jaapieraada. es te redzu X dienu diskusiju, kaut tik prastas spoles [ka juus uzskatiet] apartiishana aiznjem stundu. kur probleema? kur spole? kur JUUSU skaidrojumi ceelonim? NEMANU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

p.s. man tikko druzka pajautaaja - a tev par ko naudu maksaa?  ::  ko tu tur dari?  :: 
man iisti nebija ko atbildeet..  ::  
skaidroju, ka statora spole tiek izmantota pretEDS izsitienu rezhiimaa, ka to caursit parlieku liels spanis, ka shim [analogajam] tas Upeak var buut mezhoniigs, ka nvar vnk paartiit.. nah man to?  ::

----------


## sequenze

http://www.treatland.tv/selettra-CDI-p/selettra-cdi.htm

CDI = kondensatora izlaades aizdedze

----------


## kaspich

nu, un ko tas links dod? afftor, uz priekshu!!!!! ko veel gaidi? 
bija probleema vada diametru nomeeriit? tak viss ir vienkaarshi! redz, shajaa postaa gan moa, gan next visu saprot, un gatavi visus maaciit [uz elementaariem jautajumiem gan atbildet nespeej]..

----------


## moa

sequenze, es jau Tavā vietā būtu sen pārtinis un paprovējis kādu līkumu izbraukt :: 
Tieši tā, problēmas jau nav, ir tikai kaspich :: 
P.S. nebiju visus svētkus te rādijies, normāls palags sadrukāts jau.

----------


## M_J

Kaspič! Ne jau es šeit sāku par tēmu vecums/zināšanas. Par aizdedzēm - ne velti mūsdienu autiņos tiristoru aizdedzes praktiski nelieto. Sanāk dārgi, dzirksteles enerģija maza, un pie pareiza maisījuma iespēja "aizmest" sveces ir krietni samazinājusies. Bet kā pastiept dzirksteles jaudu - papildus svārstībveidu obvess nebija labākais variants, vienā no tiem Radio žurnāliem bija ideja, kas tālāk attīstot strādāja krietni labāk.
 Par iekšdedzes dzinēju elektronikas lietām uzprasījies, varam padiskutēt.

Par konkrēto aizdedzi:
1. Izmēri. Pilnīgi normāls izmērs, lai sabāztu visu. C šajās aizdedzēs nav 1mkf, kā tajās tiristorenēs, ko mēs taisījām, bet mazāks (laikam jāsaka diemžēl un arī dzirksteles jauda mazāka), un tiristors nav КУ202Н. Tu esi redzējis cik lielas ir jaunajiem VW aizdedzes spoles, kopā ar visu komutatoru?
2. Kāda starpība vai noteiktajā laikā ir jāuzlādē kondensators, vai jāpieaudzē strāva induktivitātē, abas darbības prasa laiku.
3. Pāris ievietotās shēmas tiešām nebija pilnīgas un korektas, ja būtu uz ātro sameklējis - iemestu linku, zīmēt negribas.
4. Par nokaušanas apstākļiem un veidu būšu atturīgs. Nav tā arī tranzistoru aizdedzei, ka, vienreiz noraujot svečvadu ir iespējams izdedzināt izolācijā caurumu un sadedzināt izolāciju oglē. Tas prasa zināmu laiku. Un visu šo laiku braucamais raustās un kārtīgi neiet. Un esmu pietiekami redzējis, kas notiek arī pie 12V vietā, kur sākotnēji izolācijā ir plaisa un tajā mitrums.

Uzskatu ka topika autors var vienā mierā nomērīt vada diametru, parēķināt cik tur apmēram vijumu ir bijis un tīt augšā, nelielas vijumu skaita novirzes uz vienu vai otru pusi ierīces darbību neietekmēs un zvērīgu izolāciju nevajag - augstsprieguma tur nav.

----------


## guguce

Piekrītu. 
Galvenais lai jaunais vads nav tievāks par bijušo. Tinumu skaits līdz ar to būs jāpalielina, 
bet autors ir devis ~110 omu spoles pretestību (ar ko pārtīšanai pilnīgi pietiek). 

Vienīgi gribētos zināt, vai pie spoles savienojums ar masu bija? 
Autors zvana draugam, lai bez jaukšanas atštekerē spoli nost un ar testeri pret korpusu pamēra pretestību. 

Bet te paspīdēja doma par spoli LED gaismām. 
Ja ražotājs sistēmu paredzējis vienīgi aizdedzei, tad 
izspiest 8W gaismām neizdosies.

----------


## Tārps

Ieteicu padomāt par sekojošām tēmām 
 1. Kādēļ dažādu valstu forumi ir pilni ar tēmām tieši par šī modeļa statoru , maiņu , problēmām.
 2. Tas ražots Ķīnā, vai precīzāk Honkongā.
 3. Ir pieejami šie ražojumi 3 krāsās - melna, dzeltena un sarkana. Visvairāk bļauj par dzelteno.
 4. Kāpēc daļa nopietnu izplatītāju un pārdevēju godīgi apkšā raksta "bez garantijas".

    Sakarā ar ražošanu minētajā vietā, diez vai vajadzētu tur iekšā meklēt ko gudru - viss ir lēti un supper primitīvi ražots.
 Par caursišanas iemeslu - uzstādīšanas instrukcijās uzsvērts īpaši par savienojumu ar "masu". Pat "zeķe" uzzīmēta no spoles bloka. Var būt bija vienkārši uz krāsas pieskrūvēts, un tad nu augstspriegums sameklēja citu ceļu, jo mūsdienu emaljas vadu izolācijas jau tur pāri par 100 V .

----------


## kaspich

man ir iebildums par jauno teoriju, ka/kad augstspriegums atradis citu celju. tehniski - kaa tas ir iespeejams?
goda vaards, nesaprotu..
par daudzajiem forumiem.. nu, gan jau tikpat nekonkreeta un 'preciiza' laboshana kaa sheit  :: 
es atvainojos, bez KONKREETAS sheemas man shis 'projekts' neskjiet tik kompliceets/interesants/uzmaniibu pelnosh, lai baigi mekleetu sheemas. tas buutu jaadara shemas afftoram, kursh meegjina ieekonomeet naudu.
visas iemestaas sheemas liecinaaja par tranzistortipa aizdedzi. neviens no remontnjikiem nespeeja uzmest pat aptuvenu sheeminju, kaa tas viss izskataas/darbojas. un tas jau ir raadiitaajs.
par C uzlaadi.
tam pertaljotam max ir 15000 apgr/min, kas ir ap 300hz. vientaktnieks, aizdedze uz apgriezienu, pareizi?
taatad, mums paaris ms ir jaauzlaadee tas kondensators [ar rotoru, kursh pusi cikla vispaar gjeneree pretejas polaritaates spani]. sheemu studijaa!
diemzheel, pagaidam mums ir paariitis nepareizu aprakstu un shemu [jo taas nav tiristornieces, kas tur atteelotas], un nez kaapeec no zema sprieguma sadedzis stators..
iedodiet preciizu sheemu, buss preciizs rasklads, kas un kaapeec.
a par teemu -- tin tik virsuu.. nu, mani shaads piegaajiens nepaarsteidz. manupraat, neatbilstosh nepiecieshamajai kvalifikaacijai. bet.. iespeejams, tieshi taapec es neveicu remontus  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> vientaktnieks


 ???



> tuksgaita ir pie 3000rpm un gals ir pie ~15000rpm


 Vai tas ir kāds F1 dzelzis? Normāli tādam mocītim būtu 800 - 8000 r.p.m. kloķenei. Sevišķi tie 3000 tukšgaitā (bez slodzes) liek brīnīties. _Nafig_ tik daudz?!

----------


## tornislv

Vespai LX 150 ir 1500/1600 - 1800 idlings, max nezinu  ::  BET! tas ir 4stroke un max power ir pie 8000rpm, tā ka diez vai virs 10k griežas. 15k tiešām uz F1 jau velk.

----------


## sequenze

15000rpm 70cc sacensibam sagatavotam rollerim ir pilnigi normali , nemot vera ka tas ir 2taktu aparaats. 

riit meginashu sadabuut vadu , uztaisisu jaunu izolaciju un meginasu kautko uztiit, laiks ir , takaa nav zel tas paris stundas kas aizies tinot

----------


## kaspich

ja nu tin, ieveero sekojoshas lietas:
1. to vietu, kur ir izdedzis, izlauz aaraa. caurumu aizpildi ar epoksiidu.
2. pashu serdi paarklaaj ar izolaacijas papiiru, piesuudini to ar liimi. nedriikst buut pat NEVIENS iissavienots vijums. pat viens iisavienots vijums visu sabojaas!
3. uztin rindu, liimi [PVA, 88, via ko liidziigu] pa virsu.
4. galvenais - nepieljauj situaaciju, ka/kad kaads augsheejaas rindas vijums nosljuuk paaris rindas zemaak pie vecaaku rindu vijumiem.
5. beigaas pa virsu atkal liimi.

----------


## Tārps

Nebūs īsti pareizi lietot katru līmi, kas pie rokas. Sevišķi jau tās krāsainās. Tad jau labāk lietot mēbeļu laku, ja īstās nav. Krāsas , krāsainās lakas u.t.t. pie lielākiem spriegumiem sāk vadīt strāvu. Svarīgi ir katru kārtu daudz maz apžāvēt, citādi tur putra vien būs un vēl labāk uz pusizžuvušās lakas uzklāt vienā kārtā kondensatoru papīru. Tas gan izolēs kārtu no kārtas, gan palīdzēs izlīdzināti tīt - sevišķi malās.
  Vēl viens svarīgs faktors ir tīšanas virziens ....... . Padomājiet, kāpēc. Tādēļ jau arī minēju, ka to jaukšanu vajadzēja veikt prātīgi. Pēc uztīšanas tā spole pamatīgi jāizžāvē, lai nepaliek iekšā mīksta laka, jo salejot ar epoksīdu, vairs nekas ārā netiks.
    Stipri šaubos, ka kvalitatīvi to var izdarīt 2 stundās. Es teiku - 2 vakaros, bet nu uzņēmīgi ļaudis jau to dara "brrrr" , un gatavs 15 min.

----------


## heinrx

Es kad eksperimentēju tinot trafiņus,izmantoju nitrolaku,un tā šķiet ka neder šim mērķim.Paskaidrošu- tad kad vēlāk nācās notīt pāris tinumus nost(pēc kādām 24 stundām)atklājās ka nitrolaka šķīdina vada izolāciju  ::  manā gadījumā ne tik daudz lai radītu īso,bet kas zin  ::

----------


## JDat

Savulaik darbā tikām pie šitāda: http://www.mgchemicals.com/products/4226.html Vai stipri tml. Nosaukums toč bija Super Corona Dope. Visu neizlietojām. Sažuva.  :: 

Nasing spešal. Viela pārdomām lai zin ko meklēt ja vajag.

----------


## a_masiks

*kaspich* - pēdējais posts bija vienīgais tiešām sakarīgais tevis rakstītais visā tēmā. /iepriekšējie bija bezjēdzīgi/
Vecā D6 motora aizdedzes spoles princips konkrēti nojauca tev galvu. Pats pieņēmums, ka tā dinamo spole ražo augstspriegumu dzirkstelei ir FAIL, un attiecīgi visi pārējie tam pakārtotie secinājumi ir FAIL.
Spole dod ārā aptuveni 300V uz max apgriezieniem un aptuveni 50-60V tukšgaitā/ar kikstarteri.
CDI faktiski ir virknē slēgta dinamospole un kondiķis un aizdedzes trafiņš. Un tiristors, kurš zemssprieguma  (300V) dinamospoles pusē aizdedzes brīdī visu salaiž uz īso un izlādē kondiķi caur augstpsrieguma (aizdedzes) trafiņu.

Iemesls kapēc izsita dinamo spoli - varētu būt jaunieša vēlme redzēt cik lielus max apgriezienus var dot motoriņš ar noņemtiem ierobežotājiem. Vai arī nemitīga zēģelēšana uz max apgriezieniem. Spolītē inducējās lielāks spriegumiņš par 300V, tad nu arī izsita izolāciju. Varēja izsist arī tiristoru...
IMHO shēmai derētu kāds sprieguma ierobežotājs - jaudīgs 300V stabilitrona analogs... jo uztinot kādus 20% vairāk tinumu - piestartēt būs ļoti viegli un tik pat viegli atkal visu nodedzināt.
Pie kam, kā jau *kaspich* norādīja - dinamo spolei ir tikai viens darba cikls (ja vien dinamo magnētam nav vairāk par 2 poliem), kura laikā tiek uzlādēts aizdedzes kondiķis. Attiecīgi nav vienalga  -kurš dinamo spoles gals būs pievienots pie masas un kurš ies uz CDI. Savukārt tas ir saistīts ar spoles uztīšanas virzienu (diezvai jaunietis izdomāja piefiksēt, kurā virzienā tā spole bija uztīta).
Tātad papildus padoms - izvilkt abus spoles izvadus ārā, lai pēčāk varētu izspriest  kuru no tiem skrūvēt pie korpusa, un kuru - uz CDI.

----------


## kaspich

redz, aciimredzot, mani posti ir paaraak sarezgjiiti. tas ir vienigais izskaidrojums tam, ka es runaaju kaa pret sienu.
bezjeedzigi? jaa, taa izskataas. jo te cilveeki ir t**i [atvainojos] liidz.. beidzaas vaardi  :: 
kad Tu runaa par voltiem spolee, Tu runaa par kaadu U? par to, ko raada testeris?  :: 
starp citu, taas ocilogrammas, kas te bija - pilniigs fail. vo, tas ir fail. par to gan neviens neiebilda, jo tas ir paaraak sarezgjiiti  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> redz, aciimredzot, mani posti ir paaraak sarezgjiiti.


 negluži. ļoti bieži tavi posti ir kļūdaini. Jo tu akcentē kaut kādu tikai vienu tehniskās problēmas pusi, ignorējot vai kļūdoties kādā citā... 
Visi mēs esam cilvēki, arī tu. Lai gan pieļauju, ka tev ir pavisam cits viedoklis šai gadījumā.




> kad Tu runaa par voltiem spolee, Tu runaa par kaadu U?


 par pīķa spriegumu. EDS. Man savulaik palūdza uzmeistarot CDI, jo dinamo bija, indukcijas spole bija, nebija tās kastītes kas pa vidu. Nācās pašam izgudrot to CDI no 0, neko īsti par CDI nezinot. 
Tāpēc nācās ar oscilogrāfu pabakstīties pa vadiem. Rezultātā shēmiņa strādāja ciešami. taču pēc pāris gadiem zēģelējot tomēr tika nosvilināta. uz to brīdi cenas bija OK, un tika nopirkts un pievienots standarta CDI.

----------


## kaspich

es akcenteeju to pusi, kur peec mana noveerojuma, afftori pat nav aizdomaajushies.
shobriid mees esam nonaakushi lidz tam, ka:
ja izmanto metodi> no spoles uzlaadeejam C, tad to izlaadeejam ar tiristoru, ir Upeak ap 300V [Tavaa gadiijumaa];
ja tiks izmantots tranzistornieces princips, pie taa pasha induceetaa U, Upeak tranja aizveershanaas briidii buus virs 1kV
un, ja Tu paskatiitos manus postus, redzeetu versiju: vai nu taa statora spole taisa sveicei nepiecieshamo augstspriegumu, vai caur paaugstinosho trafu ar NELIELU transformaacijas koefu. 
kaads ir risinaajums [cik liels Upeak] shajaa gadiijumaa - NAV zinaams. ir tikai skaidrs, ka PILNIIGS fail ir visu saakotneejaa teorija, ka shis tinums ir zemvoltiigs, un paraleeli vareetu tikt izmantots LEDu iedarbinaashanai, piemeram.

arii Tavaa gadiijumaa - ja lietderigais U bija liidz 300V, domaaju, pretsitiens [magneeta preteejaa staavoklii] - lielaaks. ja vien tiltinju neizmantoji.  :: 

par teemu - spole pati tiek izmantota ugstsprieguma veidoshanai - protams, ne advanceetajos modeljos. tas, ka to var dariit, i konju ponjatno. tas, ka to izmanto [ir modelji] atseviskju gaazizlaades lampu palaishanai - arii fakts. un arii tur/tad ir probleemas 1:1 - balasti tiek caursisti.

----------


## a_masiks

CDI neizmanto tranzistoru kā slēdzi. Es pats no sākuma šādu shēmu uzradīju, un nācās konstatēt, ka apgriezieni tiek ierobežoti, tranis karst un tad arī samērīju ka spriegums gaidīto 20-30V vietā ir ap 200-220. Un tie nebija maximalie apgriezieni.




> ir tikai skaidrs, ka PILNIIGS fail ir visu saakotneejaa teorija, ka shis tinums ir zemvoltiigs, un paraleeli vareetu tikt izmantots LEDu iedarbinaashanai, piemeram.


 gan jā, gan nē. Tur tiešām IR *salīdzinoši* liels spriegums, bet ne augstspriegums. Manā shēmā uz CDI gāja 3 vadi: 2 vadi no uzlādes spoles (augsts spriegums), un 1 no aizdedzes momenta spolītes (otrs gals tai bija pie masas). Es, protams, izmantoju taisngriežu tiltiņu, lai nemitīgi lādētu C.
Ja topikā dotajai shēmai iet tikai 1 vads no uzlādes spoles, otrs ir pie masas, tad negatīvā pusperioda spriegumu nosēdina ar paralēli slēgtu diodi un/vai virknē slēgu taisngrieža diodi.. Un šo spriegumu tad nu var mēģināt pielietot. Viens no inteliģentākajiem variantiem - uzlādēt kāda ķīnieša impulsu tīkla lādētāja shēmiņu, lai tā saģenerē kaut ko līdzīgu 5 vai 12V.

Starp citu. Tam verķim, kuram taisīju CDI, bija arī nosprādzis "borta sprieguma" regulātors. Es viegli okujel, kad izpētīju orģinālo shēmiņu - spriegumu stabilizēja ar tiristoriem. Vienkārši salaižot uz īso dinamo tinumus, kad tie sāka pārsniegt 14V robežu. Pie kam lādēja aķi un elektroniku ar pozitīvo pusperiodu, bet lampiņas darbināja ar negatīvo pusperiodu.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, ar tiristoru iisinaashanu - standarta variants. pat mochiem, ar 3 faazu gjeneratoru..
vot, par to shunteejosho diodi - nebuus vis  :: 
jo tad puse energjijas aizies karstumaa [spolee+diodee].
un te jau sakas nianses - ja China town ir ieekonomeejushi un tieshaam ielikushi tikai 1 gab. diodiiti C laadeshanai [kas ir logjiski, jo tikai 1 vads iet no spoles], tad pretsitiens ir nezheeligas amplituudas.
kas konkreeti ir konkreetajam model veederaa - es NEZINU. arii Tu nezini. neviens nezin. lielaakie zinaataji ielika 2 gab. tranzistorniechu shemas+1 tranzistorniechu tipa aprakstu. un pilniigi skjibas oscilogrammas. taapeec es nevaru preciizi pateikt, kaads risinaajums ir izmantots [nu, tas, ka Tev tranis karsa tachu nenoziimee ka metode nedarbojas - praktiski visi autorazhotaaji muusdienaas to izmanto].
ja Tev 300/1000V labaak patiik apziimeejums zemspriegums, varam lietot taadu  ::  un slegt LEDES [kaa viens te nosauca] pa tiesho  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> vot, par to shunteejosho diodi - nebuus vis 
> jo tad puse energjijas aizies karstumaa [spolee+diodee].


 nu, karstums it kā nav problēma (skat. 12V stabilizātoru ar tiristoru tieši tādam pašam verķim). 




> nu, tas, ka Tev tranis karsa tachu nenoziimee ka metode nedarbojas - praktiski visi autorazhotaaji muusdienaas to izmanto


 karšana nebija problēma. problēma bija ierobežoti apgriezieni. Tb- traņa aizdedze man sanāca pārāk lēna, nesaskaņota ar aizdedzes momentu.




> ja Tev 300/1000V labaak patiik apziimeejums zemspriegums, varam lietot taadu  un slegt LEDES [kaa viens te nosauca] pa tiesho


 nu, salīdzinot ar 5-10kV, tas ir zems spriegums... bet elektroniķiem, kas ņemās gar 3 un 5V shēmiņām tas būs pabaiss pārspriegums. Taču piekrītu - slēgt pa tiešo ledus tur nebūs pārāk prātīgi.

----------


## kaspich

par 1. [karstuma teemu].
viena lieta ir: paari palikusho energjiju ar jaudiigiem tiristoriem [uz radiatora] novadiit siltumaa [kur rotoram ir paredzeeta shaadas - max jaudas razhoshana], otra - paskati, kaada maza spoliite platmasinjaa ir shii. 
es teiktu - labaakajaa gadiijumaa tur [naakoshajaa kastiitee] ir kaads supresorinjsh, kas noeed pashus U negatiivaa piikjishus, ne vairaak.. 
a tranzistorniecei - nu jaa, logjiski, laicinju PIRMS vajadziigaa momenta tranis=on, dzirksteles briidii tranis=off. tur jaagatavojas laikus..

----------


## sequenze

taatad pirms jau kaada laika tika partiita spole - veiksmiigi. viss stradaa ka vajag, redzees tikai cik ilgi. Vadu sakuma tinu vijumu pie vijuma, bet pec kadas 10 rindas vienkarshi turpu , shurpu. pretestiiba sanaca 120omi. aa un ja kas, neko nelakoju, un nekadu liimi nelietoju, beigas spoli notinu ar izolacijas lenti un pa virsu karsto liimi. rdzees , varbut vel ar epoksidu aplieshu, ja no motora tads siltums naks , ka liime saks kust araa

----------


## moa

Nu jau tāds laiks būs pagājis, vēl bez problēmām?
Visdrīzāk tā oriģinālā spole bija uztīta ar zemas kvalitātes vadu, lakojums sūdīgs.
Ir citiem lētiem čainīzeriem tā laka tāda, ka ar nagu var noskrāpēt. Varbūt tur bija kādas divas lakas kārtas tikai septiņu vieta :: 
Daļējs īsais starp vijumiem un uzkarstot tai vietā arī izcepa plastmasu.

----------


## sequenze

vel jo projam viss strada ka vajag

----------

